# Most embarassing moments.....



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have many So I'll start with this one.

I once worked in the accounts department for BT. We had a shop/counter where customers could come and pay their telephone bills which was staffed by a single member and housed the main safe. 
One week I was asked to cover holiday leave and was sent down to the shop which was an integral part of a large office building housing a telephone exchange and switchroom with 100's operators.
The first job before opening the shutters was to test the silent panic alarms. I had been given a quick brief as to what to do.
Ring the Supervisor in the switchroom , tell her that you are about to test the alarm, kick it off, and she will check it is operational and I reset it. Easy.
I opened the shutters part way to let some light in, rang the number and explained that I was about to test the alarm. I kicked it off and returned to the phone. "Is everything Ok, is the alarm ringing?" " no, nothing happening here" Â "Oh OK I'll reset it and try again" " ok Love" so I did and went back to the phone asked again. Nothing. No bells ringing. No lights flashing. Nothing. I reset and set it off several times, pressed and kicked every alarm I could find. Still nothing. I decided that I would check with my office what should be happening and call her back. She said " Ok Love but could you call back in 10 minutes because I was just putting my washing out when you rang" I slowly replaced the receiver as I realised what I had done. I slowly raised the shutters the rest of the way to see 6 police patrol cars, 4 police dogs, a fire appliance, and the whole building of 400 people evacuated all looking my way as I slowly emerged red faced.

Funny enough I was never asked to work in the shop again.

Lisa


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I can't compete with that!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL! Fantastic!  ;D  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well there was the time I had to fly BA economy..... ;D

AND I was flying back from Denver... the flight was full and I had an aisle seat. The lady next to me in the middle seat was very nice and after a little pleasant chat, we both fell asleep.

I had a very nice sleep and woke up to find my head was in her lap and I had slobbered on her light grey skirt.

Very embarrasing I can tell you!!!! and now you all know why I NOW fly business class  ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ok thats more like it!

There was the time that I had a weird sensation in the leg of my trouser suit all day and couldn't work out what it was until some guy handed me yesterdays panties that apparantly fell out of the ankle as I walked round the office.
He said they were poking out visibly for about 20 minutes until I made my deposit by some lucky guys desk!  They were taking bets about where they would slip out. Awful for me and highly amusing for them. 
That's two of mine, now come on the rest of you.

Lisa


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I won't tell you about the time I went commando for a few weeks and then wore button fly Levis.... : : :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Asked a fat colleague when the baby was due once...doh!

luckily she was leaving anyway! ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Ok thats more like it!
> 
> There was the time that I had a weird sensation in the leg of my trouser suit all day and couldn't work out what it was until some guy handed me yesterdays panties that apparantly fell out of the ankle as I walked round the office.
> He said they were poking out visibly for about 20 minutes until I made my deposit by some lucky guys desk!  They were taking bets about where they would slip out. Awful for me and highly amusing for them.
> ...


Why do things like that never happen in my work ;D
Lisa for that you get top honours. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Was away on a scuba diving trip and got a very sunburned face. On the way back home, went to visit my then girlfriend who was off on her summer break from Uni.

Went out for dinner, got home, made our hasty good nights and went upstairs for a little nookie. Woke up in the middle of the night needing the loo. On the way back from the toilet, a voice woke me up saying "Brett, Abbi's room is next door". Eyes opened fully to find myself starkers in her parents room having tried to pull back the covers to climb in.

Fathers comment in the morning, "I thought I was up for a threesome". Mothers comment, "I see what you see in him, oh and by the way Abbi, your bed squeaks".

Luckily my sunburned face hid my blushes! :-X


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Stayed the night a my girlfriends parents on the sofa, we had been out for the evenin and had drunk quite alot.she had relitives coming the next day which is why i was there(see the prospective son inlaw.
in the night i proceeded to piss all over the two arm chairs and sofa  ;D
didnt go down well and relationship didnt last long either ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Was away on a scuba diving trip and got a very sunburned face. On the way back home, went to visit my then girlfriend who was off on her summer break from Uni.
> 
> Went out for dinner, got home, made our hasty good nights and went upstairs for a little nookie. Woke up in the middle of the night needing the loo. On the way back from the toilet, a voice woke me up saying "Brett, Abbi's room is next door". Eyes opened fully to find myself starkers in her parents room having tried to pull back the covers to climb in.
> 
> ...


10 out of 10 for that one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Politely advising my , at the time, female managing director that she had a bit of food on her upper lip...........only to find it was a mole.

I had a couple of goes at picking it off before i realised.
:-[


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Post deleted to protect my liveihood


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

After a particularly heavy night out with a friend of mine, I went back to the in-laws' house (me and the missus were staying there). Woke up in the morning to the stoniest of faces I'd ever seen and the comment:

*"I can't believe what you did last night"*

I immediately started racking my brains trying to think excactly what I had done - was I caught snogging another woman? Was I caught snogging another man? Had I been fighting?

none of the above.

I got up inthe middle of the night, unzipped one of two identical holdalls and pissed in it. As luck would have it, it was the one belonging to my wife. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Or the time I had a nice married lady (I was single) bent over a stack of catalogues during the office party. 
She had her party dress up over her head and my trousers and boxers were round my ankles and we were blindly going for it, making shit loads of noise. We were thoroughly enjoying ourselves, when her husband walked in............


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Come on girls, join me with this one!!

It appears that ALL of the guys most embarassing moments involve sex, beer or both.

Where as my, the only female so far, most embarassing moments were whilst I was stone cold sober with my panties on ( apart from the second one ).

Lets forget about KMP, Vlastan, middle-aged men and have some fun again.

Get thinking and POST.

Lisa
xx


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

The time I drunkenly took a photo of my ummm...u know...with my new digital camera for a laugh (doesn't seem that funny now, bizarrely :-/). Totally forgot I had taken it the next day as I headed up to spend the weekend at my sister's house to see my newly born nephew. Took a few shots of my nephew smiling and gurgling, handed it to all the family to have a look at the snaps in the preview window, and wondered why everyone suddenly went........very..........quiet....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No way I don't beleive that!!

You were sober when you took that photo, I dunno pretending you'd have to drunk to take a picture of your little man. :



Funny story though ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> After a particularly heavy night out with a friend of mine, I went back to the in-laws' house (me and the missus were staying there). Â Woke up in the morning to the stoniest of faces I'd ever seen and the comment:
> 
> *"I can't believe what you did last night"*
> 
> ...


Brilliant [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I once used a semi colon instead of a colon; was so emabarrsed I nearly died...

Oh and there was another time when I showed everyone a photo of my kitchen and they laughed...... that was quite embarassing too!! 

*lol*


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

While on holiday in Iceland last year I parked the car leaving Mrs B in it and walked into a shop to buy a film for my camera. Once I'd got it I rushed out and jumped back into my car and slammed the door shut......trouble was.....it wasn't my car. The female (and foreign speaking) passenger started screaming abuse at me so I got out of the car fairly quickly with a rather red face :-[

Mrs B was watching from our car in hysterics (it wouldn't have been so bad if the cars had been the same colour and model but they were completely different).

Worse thing was that almost every town, hotel or waterfall we went to in Iceland after that we bumped into her and she didn't smile once but I went red every time and Mrs B started giggling hysterically.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Oh and there was another time when I showed everyone a photo of my kitchen and they laughed...... that was quite embarassing too!!
> 
> *lol*


pisstaker  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> pisstaker  ;D


Sorry hon


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

When I was at college I financed my wayward way of life by working at McDonald's flipping burgers.

One day I was discussing the merits of the women and girls coming up to the counter to order with my colleague ( I can't call him a mate anymore).

Me: look at that blonde over there, on a scale of 1 to 2 I'd give her one!
Him: Which one?
Me: that blonde over there!
Him: the one with the elderly couple?
Me: Yeah!
Him: that's my sister and my parents!!
Me: Boss, can I go early tonight, please please please, like right now?

Very embarassing.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Getting caught at age 15, staying at my grandma's house, by her with my girlfriend and I in a soixante-neuf position. :-[


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

hah hah! reviewed that post!

caught an old boss knocking one out in the office kitchen.

Deeply unpleasant experience


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Once asked at work

"do you know where the eye hospital is"

to which I replied

"you see that building over there....they interupted

"NO.. thats why I'm going there!!!"

8)( dark not sun glasses) :-X....ooopppss

lol (in private of course)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> her with my girlfriend in a soixante-neuf position.


hmmmm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> hmmmm


Just reread that. Twas very poor english indeed and could become my Most embarassing Moment...... :-[


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just reread that. Â Twas very poor english indeed and could become my Most embarassing Moment...... :-[


Write out 100 times, "I must do better".....

(and stop bashing one out over the mental image of your gran and your young girlfiriend enjoying mutual sexual appreciation)

*lol*

(isn't context a wonderful thing?!)


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Being very sensible - no stories involving beer.

Have been caught three times in uncompromising positions - worst was my pop's coming home as i was ...er....77ing with his best friends daughter (who turned 16 a few days earlier). Didn't speak to me for three weeks.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS 77ing is like 69ing but you get 8 (ate) more ;D ;D ;D

PPS - how many are we limited to? I have a knack of getting in trouble - not my fault normally, I just wake up and its waiting for me.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Lisa - I am watching, but mine all seem........well not that funny.

If one comes flooding back I'll join in honest :

T7 - no you may not volunteer one on my behalf after Marie telling of my youth


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

This is not mine but a bloke I used to work with - sure he doesn't own a TT so should be safe.....

He was sent over to Antwerp to go to the office there and the Co used to own its own appartments so he was put up in one of these. At that time the appartments had cable and late at night you used to get some VERY hard porn showing. Of course being the generous sort of chap that he was he quickly realised that his mates back home would greatly appreciate this visual feast as well. Unfortunately the appartments were not equiped with a VCR so our ingenious hero set up his camcorder and duly recorded a veritable bounty of porn for his friends back home to enjoy.

Upon his return he made several copies of the said 'material' and distributed it to several willing recipients in the office who were all most grateful.

Unfortunately for our hero in his rush to please, he had not realised that not only had he recorded the porn for all to see, but that he had also managed to quite expertly capture a reflection of himself, trousers round his ankles, sitting in the chair knocking one out...........


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

There was also another chap who's picture appeared on the front page of a local Antwerp Newspaper standing arms folded, watching two naked girls m,ud wrestling at the annual Pornography and fetish festival........

I believe that particular edition sold very well.....


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

And I swear that neither of them were me!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> This is not mine but a bloke I used to work with - sure he doesn't own a TT so should be safe.....
> 
> He was sent over to Antwerp to go to the office there and the Co used to own its own appartments so he was put up in one of these. At that time the appartments had cable and late at night you used to get some VERY hard porn showing. Of course being the generous sort of chap that he was he quickly realised that his mates back home would greatly appreciate this visual feast as well. Unfortunately the appartments were not equiped with a VCR so our ingenious hero set up his camcorder and duly recorded a veritable bounty of porn for his friends back home to enjoy.
> 
> ...


Now thats funny ;D
Even the expression " knocking one out" makes me laugh as I hadn't heard it before joining the forum, still don't know what it means though.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> The time I drunkenly took a photo of my ummm...u know...with my new digital camera for a laugh (doesn't seem that funny now, bizarrely Â :-/). Totally forgot I had taken it the next day as I headed up to spend the weekend at my sister's house to see my newly born nephew. Took a few shots of my nephew smiling and gurgling, handed it to all the family to have a look at the snaps in the preview window, and wondered why everyone suddenly went........very..........quiet....


Excellent! Thanks for thinking that one through for me, and carrying it out  ..... erm.........I won't bother then Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Post deleted to protect my liveihood


Post deleted to protect the innocent. The names and characters in this story are purely fictional and any connection to any persons living or dead is pure co-incidence Â :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have no idea what you are talking about :


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

LOL now I can say something in this thread my embaressing moment recently is being told this essex bint is 'squeaky'!  Can you belive that *giggle*....*blush*...*being positively annoying as usual* hehehe ;D


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I have a few embarrasing moments - one that still makes me blush :-[. Used to work with a mate who lived with his grandparents who'd I met a couple of times. One day he is missing from work so I call him up to see what's up.

Tells me that his gran had died... dam I think, so I organise a collection at work, get a sympathy card etc - eveyone chips in, I get the card, flowers and drive over to offer my condolences.

Knock on the door, door opens....and his gran is stood there - I stand there with a "aren't you supposed to be dead" ??? look on my face.

It was his other grandma that had died.....

A more enjoyable but equally embarrassing moment was when I was tapping a female colleague on her shoulder only for her to quickly turn around - I tapped at the wrong moment and ended up with my hand down her top..wont happen again, sorry officer [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## FS_CRAM_225 (Jun 25, 2002)

Rushing to the station one cold dark UK morning I un-knowingly stepped into some dogs mess, being a very cold morning I didnt notice. After about an hour at work, I kept smelling something fierce, and wherever I went I could smell it. After a while someone told me to look at my shoes when I found out that I had dogs crap, not just under my solles, but all over my socks and lower trouser leg as well (To this day I dread to think how big this Richard must have been to reach that far). I had trodden this stuff al over the office, very embarrasing and I was of course expected to clear it up.

This one happend to a girl I went to school with and still know now. She is in NY so wont read this. This young lady ( as was ) was want to drink large amounts of wine on a regular basis and often didnt know what day it was by about 9pm. Anyway this one time ( no, not a band camp.. ) her boyfriend got a call from the Islington Old bill to come a pick her up as she had been mugged. They informed him that she had been found unconcious in the street with no handbag of anything. Of course large flows of sypathy were forthcoming and the next day ( which she duly took off work ) a large bouquest and best wishes arrived from her concerned workmates. She herself could remember nothing of the previous night and assumed she had been mugged as well, until the Bar in which she had been drinking phoned her office to say could she come and pick up her Handbag that they had found under one of the tables.....


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

While grocery shopping with an X, she asked me to get a few items so we could get away quickly. So off I go and a few minutes later, I spot her walking away down another aisle. I walk up and give her a nice pat on the back side... she was not my gf! Got one hell of a look!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Been trying to score with this girl for ages.... Anyway we were at a Local Nightclub and she was there. I finally pulled her and she offered me to go back to here house... I thought " This is it " This is it " .. The 8 pints I had consumed earlier in the night must have had and effect... We got back to her house and I asked if I could go to her loo.. Anyway when I came back she asked what that was trailing behind me.. It was only the used loo roll which I though I had flushed down the toilet... Every so often down the length of paper was a round lump of s**t....

Have not see her since ... Funny that !


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

when i first found out - through my old dear that Condoms don't flush..

well! i was in a rush to get abck to bed eh!..


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

A tad embarrasing at JFK before 911 when following arrival I went for a not so quick jimmy riddle and came back to my wife who was now accompanied by some guy with a mutt. She had apparently hidden away a meat sandwich in our luggage and when quizzed as to whether we had bought any food in she replied "Why, is your dog hungry?". I then appeared, think he's taking the piss and suggest we haven't forgiven them for shooting John Lennon yet. This was not a good move - full search, cases all turfed (which we had to repack) - and they kept the sandwich! Have a nice day.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Blimey!!!! 

How come you dragged thread back up from Feb 2003!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cuh , some folk have nothing better to do eh? :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is it significance or coincidence, I wonder.

La di da


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats Timspeak if ever I heard it :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

ahhh 

Yeah it's significance........ :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> ahhh
> 
> Yeah it's significance........ :roll: :wink:


good to see the real forum king back


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You meant Queen, surely? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> You meant Queen, surely? :roll:


damn place is full of queens...

there can be only 1 king


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What's with all the speaking in riddles?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> What's with all the speaking in riddles?


And I thought you were good with riddles. :roll: 

Just let your imagination run wild. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Without reopening the alpha male debate, there IS only 1 forum king, and that's ME...

(just so you know...)

:-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tart


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Tart


pot, kettle, black


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Tart
> ...


pan , milk jug, blue

Tim you assume the referance of "Tart" was aimed in your general direction?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


it usually is... :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Another blast from the past... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... alpha+male

And while we're at it, does anyone want to see a real photo of my kitchen???
:roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Amateur :roll:



jampott said:


> Without reopening the alpha male debate, there IS only 1 forum king, and that's ME...
> 
> (just so you know...)
> 
> :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

An amateur advertises tickets for Brooklands in their sig, several days after the event finished


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Dial-up unfortunately... nothing to do with amateurishness


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

A couple of years ago I was out with a client drinking (heavily) in Amsterdam and when it came time to end the night I finally managed to find my hotel (big place!!).

Upon entering my room I grabbed the remote and immediately activated the porn channel. I then started to get ready for bed where at some point in the process I must have passed out. At about 7am I woke up to find porn blaring out of my tv (it was really loud!!), my personal belongs sprawled out over the hotel room floor, my trousers and undies around my ankles.. AND THE DOOR WIDE OPEN!!! I guess in my rush back I didn't fully close the door and it must of swang back open again.

My room was off a main corridor. Who know's maybe management did come by to complain, but faced with that I guess they thought they'd leave me to it.

Maybe not the most public of embarrassments but it still makes me cringe when I look back!!


----------

